# xml/xsl

## blaze_

salve a tutti

copiando dall'idea di gentoo.org, vorrei realizzare il mio sito 

interamente in xml/xsl, solo che non riesco a dire ad apache

di parsare i .xml con *qualcosa*...

Qualcuno ha idea di come fare o ha avuto esperienze o mi sa 

suggerire documentazione? 

grazie in anticipo :)

----------

## enx89

Mah, io ho usato il parser xml di perl solo perchè dovevo usare gli xml con perl!! Se non hai di questi requisiti, non c' è bisogno che fai fare il parsing dell' xml! Per far visualizzare un xml dal browser con una qualche formattazione devi usare xsl o css! Io per farlo avevo aggiunto una riga nel file xml che includeva il file xsl. Però non ti so dire altro, putroppo  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao ENx

----------

## blaze_

grazie ma questo lo so :)

nel file xml ho ovviamente incluso l'xsl da me scritto, il mio problema e' che quando provo ad aprirlo dal browser non lo interpreta come dovrebbe :/

----------

## Peach

potrei suggerirti di provare a guardare nel sito di w3:

www.w3.org

sicuramente c'è scritto qualcosa..

il fatto è che parlo da profano in questo senso, visto che xml l'ho usato solo con flash e il parsing lo facevo in flash..

cya

----------

## blaze_

risolto tutto :)

sto usando axkit come gentoo.org, funziona da dio :)

grazie per l'aiuto

----------

